# Noble D'LED, E'LED TVs. Have you ever heard about it?



## Naveen.S (Sep 4, 2015)

I am planning to buy TV this month and doing a lot of online/offline research. I have checked a lot threads here also.
I stumbled upon Noble TVs at Snapdeal yesterday. I have no idea about this brand. I could not find any info about it anywhere. Only one review of its 24 inch TV by NDTV Gadgets. Thats all. 
Does anyone have any idea about it? Specifications of its i-SMART and i-TECH TVs look really promising and price is much lower than same category TVs from other brands. According to its website, they have 621+ service centers in India and one is just 6 Kms from my home. I will visit their service center tomorrow evening.

Does anyone has any idea/info about Noble TVs?

Website : Noble i-SMART
Only review I could find : 24 Inch TV review


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 6, 2015)

Never heard of it. Avoid unknown brands. Only go for popular brands like Sony, LG, Samsung, Panasonic, Toshiba, etc.


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Stay away from unknown brands, 99.99% sure these are Chinese rebrands.

I think these guys are behind the brand: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCL_Corporation


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanx for the suggestions. I got a call from their CC and perhaps they are going to arrange Demo for me. Let see...


----------



## Genius-jatt (Sep 8, 2015)

Today latest TV are equipped with I-Smart + i-Tech technologies, So i-SMART and i-TECH TVs have nothing extra apart from that all good Led TV'S from Samsung, Sony, Sharp,Panasonic, Toshiba, etc have the advance features like Internet + streaming media online .So check the demo your self & also update the thread for members bro. Take your time & buy wisely.


----------



## bpatel (Sep 20, 2017)

Naveen.S said:


> I am planning to buy TV this month and doing a lot of online/offline research. I have checked a lot threads here also.
> I stumbled upon Noble TVs at Snapdeal yesterday. I have no idea about this brand. I could not find any info about it anywhere. Only one review of its 24 inch TV by NDTV Gadgets. Thats all.
> Does anyone have any idea about it? Specifications of its i-SMART and i-TECH TVs look really promising and price is much lower than same category TVs from other brands. According to its website, they have 621+ service centers in India and one is just 6 Kms from my home. I will visit their service center tomorrow evening.
> 
> ...


 My father perchased Nobel Tv one year ago, and It's color is very good (better than LG I compare) and perfomance is good no problem at all,It is american company and Mfg. in India.Good and value for money product.


----------

